# GPS sur Ipod touch 3G



## plogoff (26 Juin 2010)

Bonsoir,

Possédant un Ipod Touch 3g, je cherche à y intégrer un GPS.
J'ai bien trouvé ceci sur le Store: GPS , mais il semble ne convenir qu'aux 1G et 2G.

Quelqu'un aurait-il deja testé une autre solution ou celle proposée sur l'AppleStore?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses...


----------



## fandipod (27 Juin 2010)

Il me semble pourtant que l'iPod Touch 3G posséde une puce GPS!  Sinon il faudra que tu te procures le  kit Tom-Tom afin de faire devenir ton iPod Touch 3G un GPS! il est en vente sur le store dans les alentours de 100


----------



## plogoff (27 Juin 2010)

Non je ne crois pas qu'il y ai une puce GPS dans l'Ipod touch 3G et le kit Tom-Tom n'est que pour les version 1 et 2 de l'Ipod ( j'ai comme l'impression de me répéter là )
Merci tout de même pour ta réponse.


----------



## CBi (27 Juin 2010)

Il y a le iGPS360 qui semble convenir à tous les modèles mais il faut les jailbreaker.


----------



## plogoff (24 Juillet 2010)

Je me permet de relancer le post car j'ai finalement fait l'acquisition  du modèle IGPS360.

Le fonctionnement est très simple, aussi bien avec le GPS proposé sur cydia, ou un autre de l'applestore.

Le seul petit bémol c'est le niveau sonore de l'iPod. Difficile d'entendre les informations du GPS avec la radio allumée.
Un cordon Jack est fourni pour brancher l'iPod sur l'autoradio mais je n'ai pas pu le tester.

Voilà si vous avez des questions, n'hésitez pas à me contacter.


----------



## divoli (25 Juillet 2010)

plogoff a dit:


> le kit Tom-Tom n'est que pour les version 1 et 2 de l'Ipod ( j'ai comme l'impression de me répéter là )
> Merci tout de même pour ta réponse.


Si tu vas sur l'Applestore, ce dernier indique effectivement la compatibilité pour le 1G et le 2G. Mais si tu regardes les avis utilisateurs tu peux lire un client indiquer l'utiliser sans problème sur son 3G.
Si tu vas sur le site de TomTom, il est bien indiqué que le kit vendu est compatible avec tous les modèles d'iPod Touch (équipés de iOS 3 ou supérieur).

Dans tous les cas, quand c'est comme cela il faut carrément s'adresser au fabriquant (donc en l'occurence ici à TomTom) par e-mail ou téléphone, afin de savoir ce qu'il en est réellement (et pour n'induire personne en erreur je recommande aux lecteurs de le faire).

J'ai l'impression que là tu t'es compliqué la vie pour rien.


----------

